# What should I ask at next appt? (possibly scheduling surgery)



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have my follow up appt with the head/neck surgical oncologist on Sept 4th. Last time I saw him, it was sorta for a second opinion type of deal. He got my biopsy slides from the original hospital I had my FNA done at. He had them sent out and looked over by another pathology lab. Original diagnosis was Follicular Neoplasm and Suspicious for Follicular neoplasm. (had two nodules biopsied 1.3 cm and 1.1 cm) But after this oncology doctor had them sent out and read again, their pathologist "downgraded" them to FLUS. Still not benign of course, but they said it is a little better than follicular neoplasms.

Due to my work schedule, I knew I couldn't have surgery until this fall. This oncologist was the 3rd doctor I've seen for this and all three have been unanimous in at least one thing...... No problem waiting a few months for surgery (if that's what I decide on) they saw no huge red flags waving at the moment that would scare them into wanting to get my thyroid out right away. (Plus I was also put on synthroid due to hypo symptoms and also was told it would calm things down and "may" shrink nodules if they're not cancerous)

My thyroglobulin was normal. it was 11 I think? Antibodies=undetectable. And my most recent lab in july showed the synthroid is working. I went from a 2.5 TSH in May to a .5 in July. The doctor seemed happy with that. Not sure on Free T's. I know my Free T3 was a little low back in May...but they didn't run the test again in July. 

SO.....

when I go on the 4th and they do an ultrasound...what questions should I be asking? If the nodules have by some miracle, shrunk....what should I ask/do? If they are the same size...then what? They ONLY problem I'm having is pain. An achy type of pain. Some days are worse than others. This has only been since the FNA (end of April) and coincidentally....since I started the synthroid (1st of May). My neck just feels sore...and swollen inside. I had NO pain before all this started. NONE!! So it leads me to believe the guy totally botched my FNA (i had horrendous bruising)..or my synthroid dose is off?

This has all went faster than I thought it would. So now I'm like "CRAP!...I gotta get prepared"!

thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it all depends on how that u/s looks. 

Ask for their recommendation, ask about the pain, and then go from there.

Good luck!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

If nothing else, I will be informing them what a chicken s#*& I am when it comes to surgery. Never had it. Don't want it. 

I wish they could just ambush me when I'm not expecting it. Like just kidnap me when Im walking down the street, and put an IV in without my knowing it. Its the "ok...we're going to start some medicine now that will make you go to sleep".....thing that gets me.

I just can't wrap my mind around the concept of being awake one minute, and not the next. Without the FEELING of falling asleep.

I will probably be the only patient that says "don't tell me what you're doing...I don't wanna know..just surprise me".



However...if any of the nodules have grown, I will schedule surgery. I just know me and my luck...I'm always in limbo. They will still be the same size (which don't get me wrong, I'm happy if they haven't gotten larger) but I'm back to square one...where they leave it up to me, to do surgery..or monitor for another few months. I hate decisions. haha!


----------

